# comment telecharger Xcode4



## rm1989 (13 Octobre 2011)

salut 
quelqu'un peut m'aider à télécharger Xcode4 pour mon mac ou un autre compilateur svp ???


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2011)

Et pourquoi tu ne fais pas toi-même ?  Et une fois chargé, la personne en fait quoi ? :rateau: Elle te l'envoie par e-mail.


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2011)

Faut un compte dev, gratuit si tu comptes pas soumettre sur le store ou passer sur un device.

http://developer.apple.com/

Sinon y a aussi un outil de recherche.


----------



## CathyGYM (14 Octobre 2011)

Tu n'es pas arrivé... Si après 2 topics et 6 posts tu n'as pas réussi à télécharger xcode... qu'est-ce que ça va être pour l'utiliser !!!


----------



## scaryfan (20 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement... il faut le trouver.
Perso, la première fois que je l'ai téléchargé il y a 2 ans, c'était par le site développeur Apple.
J'ai créé un compte développeur (gratuit) pour cela.
Aujourd'hui, Xcode se télécharge via l'AppStore.

Dernièrement, j'ai finalisé mon appli iPhone et ai dû régler la licence d'1 an (79 ) pour tester sur device et ensuite soumettre à Apple pour diffusion sur iTunes (je ne suis pas encore à cette dernière étape mais ça ne saurait tarder...).

Euh, pour moi, c'est peut-être cette étape d'envoi de l'appli qui me pose le plus de problèmes... Car il faut préparer pas mal de chose pour l'envoi (image et icônes avec un format bien précis, un site web, Code Sign...).


----------

